# Happy Birthday Miley!



## Mandalorianer (23 Nov. 2010)

* :WOW:Happy Birthday Miley! :WOW:
So feierte Miley ihren 18. Geburtstag​*

Am vergangenen Sonntag zeigte sich Miley Cyrus (18) bei ihrem Auftritt bei den „American Music Awards“ ruhig und romantisch. Sie verzauberte mit ihrer Ballade „Forgiveness and Love“, die sehr an ihre momentane Situation erinnert, das Publikum. Miley hat in letzter Zeit viel durch gemacht, das ständige Hin und Her mit ihrem Ex-Freund Liam Hemsworth (20) und jetzt lassen sich auch noch ihre Eltern scheiden. Ziemlich viel für die junge Sängerin.

Heute feiert der ehemalige Hannah Montana-Star ihren 18. Geburtstag. Eigentlich war eine Feier mit der Familie geplant, jedoch fehlte eine wichtige Person bei der vorgezogenen Party, die direkt nach den American Music Awards stattfand - Vater Billy Ray Cyrus (49). Billy lässt sich gerade von Noch-Frau Tish scheiden und das Verhältnis zwischen ihnen ist zur Zeit alles andere als gut. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum Billy nicht zu der Party seiner Tochter gekommen ist. Miley verzog sich nur mit ihrer Mutter Trish Cyrus, in einen Club in West Hollywood. Den hatte die Sängerin extra gemietet, um mit ihren Freunden und ihrer Familie zu feiern. Unteranderem auch mit Avan Jogia (18), über den in letzter Zeit heftig spekuliert wird, ob er Mileys neuer Freund ist. Anscheinend ist an den Gerüchten etwas Wahres dran, denn auf Mileys Party ging es zwischen den beiden heiß her. Angeblich sollen sie ziemlich vertraut gewesen sein und sich mehrmals geküsst haben. Es ist auch ein kurioses Bild von der Feier aufgetaucht, auf dem eindeutig Miley zu sehen ist und über ihr ein dunkelhaariger Mann, der sie leidenschaftlich am Hals küsst.

Eigentlich passt alles zusammen und scheint so, als hätte die 18-Jährige einen neuen Freund. Bisher gab es aber noch keine offizielle Bestätigung, aber für Miley wäre es sicherlich schön jetzt einen Freund an ihrer Seite zu haben.

*Wir sagen auf jeden Fall - HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILEY! *

Gruss Gollum:thumbup:​


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2010)

Glückwunsch


----------

